# Cabelas or Sportsmens Warehouse



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Which do you choose I have been to both and honestly feel Cabelas has a better selection of gear.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Sportsmans but in the old days when they had gear on their shelfs.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Sportsmans for convience and location. 


Cabelas for selection and price. If they had a cabelas closer than Lehi I doubt I would ever grace Sportsmans doors again


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Cabelas.....because it is 8.7 minutes away.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I like Sportsmans because they were here first. Its like Cabelas finally got around to putting a store in Utah. Plus, its in Lehi. Sportsmans has a few locations around the state.

Either way, they both make me mad right now. All these jerks keep coming in and buying EVERY last small and large rifle primer they have in stock. They need to put a limit on how many you can buy. Let other guys make some loads to go shooting over the weekend! :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Cabelas or Sportsmen's Warehouse*

I've bought a shotgun and a rifle for my boy's already this year, & looking at a.45 for me.

Anyway, the Cabelas gun counter is a freak'in joke!,,,,,Pick a number, wait an hour.
This happened to me 3 times this year during WEEKDAYs, gawd, can't imagine Saturday's.

Ended up buying at sportsman's in Provo, And honestly consitering Cal-Ranch for the .45


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Sportsmans but in the old days when they had gear on their shelfs.


+1


----------



## KAFO (Oct 17, 2007)

*Where's the "Other" option?*
Quite frankly, I used to patronize the Riverdale SW until they started having their massive inventory issues. Lehi is just too far. I will occasionally stop by if I have reason to go through Utah county, but haven't been overly impressed. 
-*|*- 
Thank heavens I live close enough to Impact Guns in Ogden and Smith & Edwards. Over the past year or so, they have accounted for about 90% of my outdoor dollars spent. At both places I have experienced much better customer service than either SW or Cabelas.

Now I've just got to figure out how to keep my wife from seeing how much I actually spend at S&E! :lol:


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Before the Obama-induced meltdown and SW's internal issues, Sportsman's Whorehouse was the best of the two by far for those of use who reload for the amount of different needed items in stock. In other issues it could go either way. I remember when there was only the old 7200 S Sportsmans (north side of street) and you really did get some good deals on stuff. While I appreciate their expansion, it seems that with success the prices went up and other factors went down. Now look at 'em, SW is a pathetic shell of its former days.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.Oddiction.com

Nuff said. 8)


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

weatherby25 said:


> http://www.Oddiction.com
> 
> Nuff said. 8)


It might be if they had reloading components, but since they don't, more must be said.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I agree with the sentiments that SW is just a shell of what it used to be. They don't keep enough of various items in stock. They are close, so that is nice, but when I need something, I know Cabela's will have it, where SW MIGHT have it. It all depends what I'm after, and how badly I need it. I love the selection that Cabela's has though, they win that battle hands down.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

You must have lucked out at Impact, I don't get the best of service there.

I shopped Sportsman's mostly before they almost went under and got sold off, now I mostly wait and make the trip south to Cabelas, at least I can get most of what I want, and you do have the option to order it in to the store and pick it up when it comes in for the stuff they can't keep in stock.

I shop a little at Smith and Edwards, and go to Gallensons's some too.

I order a lot off the internet now, better prices and more selection to boot.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

NHS said:


> weatherby25 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.Oddiction.com
> ...


We're working on it! :wink:


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> NHS said:
> 
> 
> > weatherby25 said:
> ...


I have faith and a lot of hope that the PRO Firemen 8) will make this the place to shop. I mostly go to SW but hate it now as they have as much reloading stuff as does walmart. I have always found that the Cabelas brand stuff is wonderful but other name brand stuff I can find cheaper at other places. Plus last time I checked nether sell Hoyt bows.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> NHS said:
> 
> 
> > weatherby25 said:
> ...


That would be very, very cool.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Bax* said:


> All these jerks keep coming in and buying EVERY last small and large rifle primer they have in stock. They need to put a limit on how many you can buy. Let other guys make some loads to go shooting over the weekend! :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


If Holder would quit making statements he wants to ban guns and BHO scaring people, there would be plenty to go around.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Sportsman's. They have been good to me. I just tell them "I'm Goober from Evingston" and they say "Well then sir, right over here" and they take care of me. 

We have plenty and all sorts of primers and such up here here in Hooterville. Apparently no one here knows Holder is trying to take our guns away. As a matter offact, few know, or care, who Holder is. Anyway, no way will I pay the reloading supply prices here. 

Lehi is too far.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Cabelas or Sportsman Warehouse*

Sportsman use to be the store to shop here in the Ogden, until the shelves been bare. what I see at Cabela's is allot of cheap made stuff like what you would find at Walmart. You can consider cabela's the "walmart sportsman outdoor store".
right now the Internet seems to be the place to shop, most shipping charges seem to cover the tax that is paid here. Free shipping is available more these days. I have found out it is better to buy a lager quantity over the Internet at times. 
Plus if you know what you want you are not driving all over the place looking for one item. I have found some good deals by searching the web.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> Sportsmans for convience and location.
> 
> Cabelas for selection and price. If they had a cabelas closer than Lehi I doubt I would ever grace Sportsmans doors again


+1 !!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Sportsman's. They have been good to me. I just tell them "I'm Goober from Evingston" and they say "Well then sir, right over here" and they take care of me.


Interesting, I just went there and tried that and they took me to the back room; when I saw the guy coming towards me with one of these, I figured that I had better split:









But seriously, I went to SW to get some 9mm ammo last week, they only had about maybe 20 boxes divided among about 5 slots where they should have about 30 different calibers in 2 or 3 brands or about 100 different slots-very unimpressive. I think they had slots for about 4 different brands/types of 9mm ammo. So, I go to Cabela's and they have about 20 different kinds of 9mm ammo, of which they have about 4 different loads/brands. So, obviously Cabelas was significantly better this week. I also wanted to get a gun locker for a car SW did not have any such thing, Cabelas did, so really no competition. Today's article makes me wonder about this whole acquisition-apparently they weren't ever sold at all, but will now just be selling the 15 locations and closing 23, but no stock transfer at all. http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&sid=5823567
Someone complained about the line at Cabelas gun counter; sometimes it is bad as they get slammed at times, the ironic thing is that it often takes just as long at SW with only 2 customers since the guys are busy shooting the breeze; lately I would say that they have improved quite a bit, though.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

:rotfl: :rotfl: 
The tool you have pointed out inserts easily. Removal, if necessary, is difficult.

Yeah, Sportsman's is been in turmoil this winter and has little as far as reloading and ammo stuff.

I have frequented the Cabela's Sidney store since it was a little brick building downtown. I can't help comparing the huge mother store to the Lehi store. The Lehi Cabela's is fine, just a little too far away for me.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> :
> I have frequented the Cabela's Sidney store since it was a little brick building downtown. I can't help comparing the huge mother store to the Lehi store. The Lehi Cabela's is fine, just a little too far away for me.


Lehi's a little too far for you, Jezzzz............. how far is that Sidney store from you? :lol:  :wink:

I will admit the Sideny store is awesome to visit, I been there a few times.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > :
> ...


I worked for a pipeline company that operated many miles of pipelines in Nebraska (and 13 other states). Sidney was in my district, so I spent considerable time there. I was always engaged in rod building and built a friendship with the man that repaired rods for Dick Cabela at the old store in downtown Sidney. Also the wife of one the guys I worked with on the pipeline crew has worked at Cabela's for 30 years. She was the director of Safety and Training at Cabela's for some time. blah, blah, blah

In 1980 all I can remember at the Sidney exit on I80 was one Amoco gas station.

I spent a lot of time (and money) at Cabela's stores, especially during the time when they built the new mother store and the #2 store in Hastings.


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

I drive by 2 Sportsmens just to get to Cabelas.............and enjoy the drive in the meantime.


----------



## JTW (Feb 19, 2009)

When it comes to firearms, I say skip both and go to Gunnie's, Gallenson's, or Smith & Edwards. The Prices are better at these shops, and you don't have to wait an hour (2 hours on the weekend) for some guy to fondle a pistol before you can get help. 

I work in the sporting goods industry (Retail Consultant) and I can tell you that Cabela's is a really well run store. I like sportmans, but I am tired of going in and finding the shelves bare. Hopefully this restructuring will help them turn it around.

I voted for Cabela's simply for thier fishing depatment.


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

I will agree with MOJO, Impact has issues, I live very close to that store and went to buy a duck stamp, some 3.5 in. shells. They had neither. But they had plenty of sh*t to start a war. Impact lost my business for not catering to hunters. Smith & Edwards and CAL's are close thankfully.


----------



## dougtee (Dec 22, 2007)

I drive to Vegas and shop Bass Pro Shops!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> I spent a lot of time (and money) at Cabela's stores, especially during the time when they built the new mother store and the #2 store in Hastings.


Ummm Goob - the #2 store was in Kearney, not Hastings. I too remember that little brick store on main street in Sidney. My first time there was in 1988. Its been amazing how much the Sidney interchange has blown up since the mothership was built in what was it? '90 or '91? I think square footage wise, the Lehi store is about twice the size of the Sidney store. When I lived in Ogallala, I went to the Kearney store quite a bit. Sidney was closer, but work took me to Kearney once or twice a week. The prices always seemed better in Kearney.

Anyway, I can't remember the last time I spent any money at Sportsmans. Its been a couple of years. Which is a sad commentary on me because I really like their fly-tying section. I've always found what I was looking for in tying materials at Sportsmans. But then again, its been a couple of years since I had a good fly-fishing year. So it goes. I've not bought any fly tying materials at Cabelas-Lehi - ever. I'm not impressed with their fly tying section.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was looking for 9mm ammo, so I went to 4 different wal-marts, not a single one. Then Sports Authority, had almost everything except 9mm. Went to SW... :lol: :lol: :lol: less than even wal-mart. Cabela's normally stocks about 20 different kinds; had about 4 in stock, not what I was after. So, today I go to Gallensons  they had a whole case of the 9mm Hydrashock law enforcement tacticals. Beyond just having them they were only $0.70 each vs everyone else's price of $1.00 each in a 50 case vs only 20's everywhere else, in other words the box of 50 cost $5 less than two 20 boxes elsewhere, if they were to ever get them in stock.


----------

